# hedgie making strange squeaking sound????



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

my hedgie is 5 months old, i posted a while ago about her not wanting me to hold her anymore. now i hear her making strange squeaking sounds, is she in pain? she has ramps in her cage going up to another level but there is no way she can fall because i built a fence out of thick ice cream sticks around her little balcony. her cage has a solid bottom and at the moment she does not have a wheel in her cage. at a stage i took her ramps and balconies out because i had not yet built the fence but when took them out she started climbing on her igloo and onto the bars of the cage and then falling down so i took her out of the cage and put the balconies and ramps back in and built the fence around it, once they were back in she didnt try her climbing stunts again. She doesnt seem to have a problem with her legs at all, she runs around her cage the whole night. often when i look in the cage when i hear the squeaking sound she is trying to use the toilet, is she perhaps constipated? She eats and drinks fine and her feces and urine is normal...does anyone know what could be wrong with my baby?


----------



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

i searched hedgie sounds on youtube im going to post the link of the one i found that sounds like the sound penelope makes, she only makes the sound once not so many times -


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know about the squeaking, but it sounds like your hedgehog is really bored. Can you get her a wheel? Moey just posted about what a positive difference having a wheel has made for her hedgehog; as a fellow South-African, maybe you can ask for tips on where to get one locally.


----------



## nix (Oct 6, 2013)

i would love to get her a wheel but i have not found any where i stay...hedgehogs are not common pets here. But i will definitely keep trying to find one.


----------

